# Best thin set/adhesive for heavy ceramic shower shelves?



## ghutch (Oct 3, 2013)

I have experience tiling as a DIY (400sf of indian slate and granite kitchen counter top). I have a contractor is in the middle of tiling a shower surround. So far the project is a living nightmare. He insists on cutting tile around soap dish and shower shelves to set said flush with durock, not on top of tile, with tile cuts on the outside of fixture edges, not hidden underneath. His cuts are horrible and all over the place. The gap between tile and shelf fixtures he's done so far is huge, rough, and totally unacceptable. 

My solution is to pop off the few tiles near the fixture he's set so far, and do it myself. I've seen a simple straight forward video that shows how to use small nails in tile joints beneath shelve and soap dish to hold in place while adhesive cures so I can totally cover the edge of the tile by resting fixtures on nails in tile joints until cured. I'd like to just do this over the weekend and get it over with before tile guy gets back so I don't have to argue or explain the techinque it seems a pro should already know. Their work is sloppy and all their tile cuts are hideous. I'm happy to let them finish the majority of the job to finally get this never ending bathroom model over, but the shelve and soap dish are one area where horrible crooked cut in field tiles with crappy broken corners that show are unacceptable to me.

I'm looking for the best adhesive mortar for this application (no sag, quick set, suitable for wet area).

I would be grateful for suggestions about specific adhesive/thin set product for this application (brand name, product name, any ID number of product, etc) or any other comments you care to offer on any of the above.

Thanks


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if you are that unhappy with the work, make them stop NOW. all they are going to do is make MORE problems for you to fix. 

idk what shelves you have. but i used "dimes" to hold up my corner shelves. they were made of granite. it worked very well.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I personally have never seen anyone install a shelf or soap dish, ECT. on top of the tile.
I see no way it's going to be able to bond.
I agree if the jobs that bad fire them.
Got some pictures?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

ghutch,

Sorry, but it sounds like you may not have hired a tile setter. Maybe this guy is a carpenter or a handy man? 

If the work is that bad, I wonder how the important part, (the part you can't see) was done. I'm mainly referring to waterproofing the shower BEFORE any tiles were set. 

If you wanna go over what they've done and how it was done, we'd be willing to help. 

Jaz


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> I personally have never seen anyone install a shelf or soap dish, ECT. on top of the tile.
> I see no way it's going to be able to bond.


joe. i did, in my last shower. as always, i asked on a forum. i was told to use coins, set into the grout line, then silicone the shelf to the wall. they were corner shelves, and stayed there on there own. the silicone kept them there. it worked very well.


----------

